# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Feb 01 I expanded space

## oyarde

At the Exit 76 Antique Mall at the Edinburgh Exit off of I 65 in Southern Indiana . I added Case C239 , Jan of last yr I added Case P20(and I also have case P18 which I intend to close Apr 30 ). Items are added as often as two to three times weekly so stop by if you are on I 65 . Open Daily  10 - 6 , Mostly inventory is currently silver coins and  Archaic Period Indian artifacts . On the artifacts I usually list what state and county I found them in .

----------


## oyarde

Thursday I will be throwing out an Uncirculated , PCGS slabbed 1880S / 79 Mint State 64 silver Morgan dollar . I consider it a fairly scarce coin . I have seen only two of them graded this high . Looks like Heritage and Stacks have auctioned about a dozen in MS 64 - MS 66 since Sept of last yr for about an avg sale of 397.90 ea. I will be asking 124.00 .

----------


## oyarde

In Case C239 I also have out a slabbed 1859 California Gold quarter dollar coin graded at Mint State 64 . It is a very nice coin . These are unusual without jewelry damage as most survivors were incorporated into jewelry . It is under 110.00 . There is no sales tax collected on coins in Indiana .

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow afternoon I will throw out a some silver Franklin Proof Halves from 1960 - 1963 . Probably about 14.30 ea.

----------


## oyarde

Today in C 239 , I will be putting out a PCGS Mint State 66 1945 S silver Mercury Dime at 33.00 . Probably a steal . That is MS65 dealer wholesale price .

----------


## oyarde

> Tomorrow afternoon I will throw out a some silver Franklin Proof Halves from 1960 - 1963 . Probably about 14.30 ea.


These all sold by this past Sat , so I threw out two more ( 1961, 1962 ) , same price .

----------


## oyarde

Today , in C 239 and P 20 I put out a pair of slabbed NGC MS69, silver Pandas , 2012 and 2013 . About a half a set of silver Peace dollars from 1923 to 1935 and most of a set of silver Mercury dimes. In April I will be adding some Indian artifacts from Alabama and Florida . I currently have artifacts for sale from Indiana , Kentucky , Tennessee , Missouri , Ohio and Alabama  ( P 20 , P 18 ). I usually do not put out Texas stuff as I gift it to a Grand Daughter. If anyone happens to be there and you are interested in anything from a particular State just leave a note at the desk for  Case P 20 . I can e mail or call when I find something from that state and put it out .

----------


## oyarde

> In Case C239 I also have out a slabbed 1859 California Gold quarter dollar coin graded at Mint State 64 . It is a very nice coin . These are unusual without jewelry damage as most survivors were incorporated into jewelry . It is under 110.00 . There is no sales tax collected on coins in Indiana .


This sold on the 26th . Someone got a great deal on a nice gold coin and a pc of gold rush history . I will be putting out a California Gold Half dollar next week , there are two more California Gold coins out now in C239 but they are made into a necklace pendant .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I put out in C 239 the 1859 California Gold Half dollar and a 1997 small Gold Panda ( low mintage of around 54K ) as well as some more silver Morgan dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I put out in C239 an Uncirculated Mint State 65 Full Head 1920 silver Standing Liberty quarter . I priced it at dealer wholesale Ask for MS64FH at 600.00 . the coin lists at Grey sheet dealer bid and ask in MS65FH at 1200.00 / 1320.00 . If any active members here stops in and wants it have them call me at the desk and I will let it go for 550.00 which is MS64FH dealer bid .

----------


## oyarde

Probably Sat. I will be putting in C 239 a 1962 Uncirculated Mint State 65 Full Bell Lines silver Franklin Half . Priced at dealer wholesale bid of 1050.00 . If anyone here wants it , just have them call me at the desk . I will knock ten percent off and sell it at 945.00 . Wholesale Ask price is 1155.00 ( ten percent above bid ) . This coin is very , very scarce with good Bell lines .

----------


## oyarde

> Today in C 239 , I will be putting out a PCGS Mint State 66 1945 S silver Mercury Dime at 33.00 . Probably a steal . That is MS65 dealer wholesale price .


This sold , but today I threw out two more slabbed silver Uncirculated , high grade Mercury Dimes , a 1941  NGC MS64 and a 1941 ANACS MS65 . Priced to sell at 25.30 and 19.37 .

----------


## oyarde

> Today , I put out in C 239 the 1859 California Gold Half dollar and a 1997 small Gold Panda ( low mintage of around 54K ) as well as some silver Morgan dollars .


The 1859 California Gold Half Dollar sold yesterday . Gold Panda is still there .

----------


## oyarde

Saturday in P 20 I will be putting out 14 exceptional , large Archaic Period spear points . Three from Florida , the others from Alabama and  Illinois . All are marked and under 5 FRN's each . Also a Very Fine 1880 8/7 VAM 6 NGC silver Morgan dollar for 37.19 .

----------


## oyarde

Probably Sat , in C 239 I will be putting out an Uncirculated 1941 D silver Walking Liberty Half dollar at  about 22.00 or ten dollars less than dealer wholesale bid  / ask of 32.00 / 35.20 . Also , I am still currently buying shotguns and rifles chambered larger than .22 .

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow afternoon , in C239 there will be about five different silver 1980's Canadian dollars going out , all NGC Slabbed in uncirculated Mint State 68 or Proof 69 under 23.00 ea and about 8 more High Grade About Uncirculated silver Morgan dollars , mostly 1878 S , 1881 0 , 1886 and 1889's many below 37.00 .

----------


## oyarde

Today in Case C 239 I put out an about uncirculated 1909 2 1/2 dollar gold Indian  at 296.00 and in P 20 an About Uncirculated NGC 1926 S silver Peace dollar at 27.50 .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , in case C239 I put out an uncirculated 1959 Alaskan Statehood gold dollar , I think they were put out by the Fairbanks Chamber of Commerce if I recall . I picked up a couple in a bar in Fairbanks I think . Pretty neat pc of American history that is cheap if anyone gets down the Interstate check it out .

----------


## Suzanimal

Is your flea market table anywhere close to Buffalo? We're heading that way in October and I may want to stop by and pick something up.

----------


## Danke

> Is your flea market table anywhere close to Buffalo? We're heading that way in October and I may want to stop by and pick something up.



It is against the law to traffic in stolen goods.

----------


## oyarde

> Is your flea market table anywhere close to Buffalo? We're heading that way in October and I may want to stop by and pick something up.


 Nah , I 65 is not really close to Buffalo , there is that big state of ohio in the way .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Nah , I 65 is not really close to Buffalo , there is that big state of ohio in the way .


That reminds me I need to make sure I'm awake to take a photo of the HELL IS REAL billboard in the middle of that cornfield in Ohio. Mr Animal likes to tell me all the reasons I'm going to Hell - I don't think he's joking, btw. It's the second best part of Ohio. The best part is singing Cleveland Rocks when we're driving by the city. Poor Mr Animal. He tries to make sure I'm asleep for Cleveland, he hates it when I sing. He likes me to sleep most of the way because I talk and wake up the boys and then all of us are talking and we're usually ganging up on him. When they were little, I told the boys his super power was road rage so they started calling him road rage dad and when something would happen they would say play set, sold separately.  For example, he would bitch about a moving roadblock and they would say, road rage dad, moving road block sold separately. Road rage dad, HELL IS REAL billboard, sold separately. Road rage dad, yapping wife, sold separately. Road rage dad, frappachino, sold separately. Road rage dad, parking lot panic play set, sold separately. Road rage dad, toll booth terror play set, sold separately. After 16 hours of that, he's a $#@!ing wreck. Road rage dad, anger management play set, sold separately. It's a way to pass the time without listening to talk radio.

----------


## Danke

> That reminds me I need to make sure I'm awake to take a photo of the HELL IS REAL billboard in the middle of that cornfield in Ohio. Mr Animal likes to tell me all the reasons I'm going to Hell - I don't think he's joking, btw. It's the second best part of Ohio. The best part is singing Cleveland Rocks when we're driving by the city. Poor Mr Animal. He tries to make sure I'm asleep for Cleveland, he hates it when I sing. He likes me to sleep most of the way because I talk and wake up the boys and then all of us are talking and we're usually ganging up on him. When they were little, I told the boys his super power was road rage so they started calling him road rage dad and when something would happen they would say play set, sold separately.  For example, he would bitch about a moving roadblock and they would say, road rage dad, moving road block sold separately. Road rage dad, HELL IS REAL billboard, sold separately. Road rage dad, yapping wife, sold separately. Road rage dad, frappachino, sold separately. Road rage dad, parking lot panic play set, sold separately. Road rage dad, toll booth terror play set, sold separately. After 16 hours of that, he's a $#@!ing wreck. Road rage dad, anger management play set, sold separately. It's a way to pass the time without listening to talk radio.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 


Side eye Chloe play set, sold separately.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday in Case C239 I put out some uncirculated silver Morgan dollars , Mostly 1887's and 1921's . Some as low as 30.00 .

----------


## oyarde

I put out some new stuff this morning .

----------


## oyarde

> Saturday in P 20 I will be putting out 14 exceptional , large Archaic Period spear points . Three from Florida , the others from Alabama and  Illinois . All are marked and under 5 FRN's each . Also a Very Fine 1880 8/7 VAM 6 NGC silver Morgan dollar for 37.19 .


The 1880 silver dollar sold . Probably 10 to 12 of these spear points are left.

----------


## oyarde

> That reminds me I need to make sure I'm awake to take a photo of the HELL IS REAL billboard in the middle of that cornfield in Ohio. Mr Animal likes to tell me all the reasons I'm going to Hell - I don't think he's joking, btw. It's the second best part of Ohio. The best part is singing Cleveland Rocks when we're driving by the city. Poor Mr Animal. He tries to make sure I'm asleep for Cleveland, he hates it when I sing. He likes me to sleep most of the way because I talk and wake up the boys and then all of us are talking and we're usually ganging up on him. When they were little, I told the boys his super power was road rage so they started calling him road rage dad and when something would happen they would say play set, sold separately.  For example, he would bitch about a moving roadblock and they would say, road rage dad, moving road block sold separately. Road rage dad, HELL IS REAL billboard, sold separately. Road rage dad, yapping wife, sold separately. Road rage dad, frappachino, sold separately. Road rage dad, parking lot panic play set, sold separately. Road rage dad, toll booth terror play set, sold separately. After 16 hours of that, he's a $#@!ing wreck. Road rage dad, anger management play set, sold separately. It's a way to pass the time without listening to talk radio.


If I was him I would go with the talk radio instead .

----------


## oyarde

By Wed , in case C239 I should have out some new things including a PCGS slabbed About Uncirculated 1915 2 1/2 dollar gold Indian coin , a couple of higher grade 1930's silver Halves , in about uncirculated grade  , to go with the ones already there .

----------


## Suzanimal

> By Wed , in case C239 I should have out some new things including a PCGS slabbed About Uncirculated 1915 2 1/2 dollar gold Indian coin , a couple of higher grade 1930's silver Halves , in about uncirculated grade  , to go with the ones already there .


Does your flea market have fresh fried pork skins? My dad used to take me to one that had them. I love those things.

----------


## oyarde

> Does your flea market have fresh fried pork skins? My dad used to take me to one that had them. I love those things.


No , but they should . They do have fancy popcorn , different flavors because the town nearest there has a gourmet popcorn co. My Mother always made pork skins when we butchered hogs . So all day snack on those and cold beers then at dark fresh tenderloins and ribs on the grill and a bonfire . later then hams and bacon to the smoke house .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I rolled out some new, better date pre 1900 silver Morgan dollars  at around 30.00 in P 20 and an about uncirculated slabbed 1854 California Gold half dollar in Case C239.

----------


## oyarde

This morning I put out some silver Seated Liberty dimes , mostly 1853 - 1891 in Cases C239 and P 20 and some more silver Morgan dollars, mostly 1878 - 1890 .

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I would totally buy some of this from a website.  Driving to Indiana may be a bridge too far.  Ever thought about putting up an online storefront?

----------


## oyarde

> I would totally buy some of this from a website.  Driving to Indiana may be a bridge too far.  Ever thought about putting up an online storefront?


I never really have considered it but if I do I will send you a list Glen .

----------


## oyarde

> The 1859 California Gold Half Dollar sold yesterday . Gold Panda is still there .


The Gold Panda has sold , but there are still three to five gold coins out for sale in case C239 as well as a large selection of silver Morgan dollars. In the same case today I put out an Uncirculated 1945 silver Mercury dime for 6.60 .  Pretty high grade coin on the cheap .

----------


## oyarde

The summer 10 percent off sale at the Exit 76 Antique Mall was Yesterday , today and tomorrow . June 30th was a big sales day for me , but I put out new stock of 1870's & 1880's silver Morgan dollars and some more silver Seated Liberty dimes from the same time period this morning .

----------


## oyarde

By Wed morning I will have out some more cool things , some more pre 1890 Very Fine and Extra Fine silver Morgan dollars , three Cent Pc.'s and silver Seated Liberty dimes ( pre 1892 ), some Archaic Period Indian Artifacts found in Georgia , Kentucky , Indiana and South Carolina , mostly really nice knife blades and spear points .

----------


## oyarde

> The Gold Panda has sold , but there are still three to five gold coins out for sale in case C239 as well as a large selection of silver Morgan dollars. In the same case today I put out an Uncirculated 1945 silver Mercury dime for 6.60 .  Pretty high grade coin on the cheap .


Looks like all the gold coins have sold since 7/10 or so with the exception of one nice slabbed California gold pc .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Looks like all the gold coins have sold since 7/10 or so with the exception of one nice slabbed California *gold pc* .

----------


## oyarde

> 


California gold coins are really cool . During the gold rush ( late 1840's) there was not enough change available and a high demand for goods . Paper money was illegal in california ( pre commie state govt days ) . Jewelers made dies and small gold quarters and halves were pounded out of gold dust into coins . These were then used just like silver US quarters and halves and silver Spanish coins . This way once you drank a little too much at the saloon and brothel the bartender could not pinch a little too much out of your gold dust bag when you were getting your beer and shot of whiskey lined up for refreshments before going upstairs to try and pick out the least homely girl. Like all truly great American coinage these coins had an Indian or Lady Liberty struck onto them on the Obverse . The reverse were often simple and would just have something like denomination such as, 1/4 CAL GOLD . Dead presidents of course are somewhat offensive . I have collected California Gold for a long time and started with the Indians mostly . Occasionally I will sell one if it is a duplicate of one I already have .

----------


## oyarde

I put out some new merchandise today , some 1872 silver Half Dimes , some Uncirculated silver Mercury dimes and some pre 1857 Large Cents , some 1930's silver Walking Liberty halves. Still have a Gold California Gold coin and a 1915 2 1/2 dollar gold Indian , lots of silver dollars . It has been a good month for sales .

----------


## oyarde

Probably Sun. I will have some new stuff out , some 1880 0 silver Morgan dollars in Extra Fine among other things .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I put out a nice run of Indian Cents from about 1878 to 1886 or so , an 1850's California Gold half dollar , some uncirculated silver Franklin halves ( 1960 to '63 ) and some more silver Morgan dollars , mostly 1878 to 1887 .

----------


## oyarde

Probably have some new items out by Thurs afternoon , including some 1935 silver Peace dollars in Very Fine or better and some 1840's Large Cents . Still a great selection of nice and affordable silver Morgan dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Coming soon , some 1903 S silver Morgan dollars in Very Fine and Extra Fine , scarce date in nicer grade under 330.00 .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I put out a nice , Good 1802 Stemless Wreath Large Cent under 40.00 , some 1922 silver Peace  dollars under 18.20 , I sold the 1915 About Uncirculated , PCGS slabbed 2 1/2 dollar gold Pc . You guys missed a great deal on it .

----------


## oyarde

Sometime in the next eight days or so I have some nice 1820's large cents , some uncirculated 1882 S silver Morgan dollars , some silver Barber dimes that will be going out .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new items out today . Buy yourself something nice on the cheap while silver is down . Those nice 30.00 Extra Fine pre 1905 Morgan dollars will all be much more when silver moves back to 20.00 .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new items  going out wed. Some silver Half Dimes , some about uncirculated silver Walking Liberty halves , some uncircuated silver Franklin Halves , some Carson City mint silver Seated Liberty quarters , an About Uncirculated 1883 S silver Morgan dollar , some silver Barber dimes etc . Still a good selection of silver Morgan dollars and 1927 S & 1935 S silver Peace dollars .

----------


## oyarde

New items out yesterday , 1860's three cent pc.'s , 1880's Very Good and Fine silver Seated Liberty dimes under 12.00, more 1935 silver dollars in Very Fine , 1920's silver Standing Liberty quarters in Very Good under 7.00 . There will be a lot of great deals this month and through the end of Nov. Currently , still a couple California Gold coins and a great selection of Extra Fine and About Uncirculated silver pre 1905 Morgan dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Friday I will have out a few 300 AD or so Roman coins , under 4.00 ea . great deal. I need a big month in Sept to put towards Nov property taxes .

----------


## oyarde

Probably here in a couple weeks I will have some new Archaic Period Indian Artifacts going out in Case P 20 . There will be three white colored points from three different  Illinois counties , seven spear points and five flint axes from Missouri , and a couple of Axes from Alabama . Currently still a pretty good selection of Archaic period spear points and knife blades from In , Ill , Ky , Tenn , Al , Mo . along with a great selection of Silver dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Some new items out today , to include a nice 1853 O with Arrows silver Half Dime in Fine , under 26.00 . Some 1903 S silver Morgan dollars and more silver dollars.

----------


## oyarde

Some new items out today , 1802 Large Cents , uncirculated 1902 silver Morgan dollars , some arrowheads found from the Franklin , Tenn. area ( under 2.00 ea ) . Great selections of everything . Silver Dollars , California Gold , 1850's silver Seated Liberty quarters , 1920's silver Standing Liberty quarters , 1859 - 1879 Indian Cents , 1913 - 1924  D & S Buffalo nickels , 1860's Shield nickels , Canadian silver Dollars ,a Greek coin , some Roman coins etc

----------


## oyarde

> Probably here in a couple weeks I will have some new Archaic Period Indian Artifacts going out in Case P 20 . There will be three white colored points from three different  Illinois counties , seven spear points and five flint axes from Missouri , and a couple of Axes from Alabama . Currently still a pretty good selection of Archaic period spear points and knife blades from In , Ill , Ky , Tenn , Al , Mo . along with a great selection of Silver dollars .


By Wed morning I will have all of these new artifact items out , all of these under 5.00 dollars ea

----------


## oyarde

Today , I put out an About Uncirculated 1851 Gold dollar ( a real dollar if you have never seen one ) , a large Archaic period butchering blade from Texas ( beautiful blade ) , an About Uncirculated 1920 S silver Standing Liberty quarter , another Very Good 1914 D Buffalo nickel . Still a great selection of silver dollars . I will have more silver Mercury dimes too in the next week and a half to add to what is there already . Nicer examples , mostly Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Next week I will be putting out more 1850's silver Seated Liberty Half Dimes .

----------


## oyarde

Probably by about Tue I will have out some fairly scarce in grade coins , an 1857 silver Half Dime in About Uncirculated , an 1873 No Arrows silver Seated Liberty Half in About Uncirculated and  an About Uncirculated  1929 S  silver Walking Liberty Half. Very nice . Unique American history when money was real .

----------


## oyarde

New items out today , pre 1920 silver Mercury dimes Very Good to Fine , About Unciculated 1880's silver Morgan dollars , Three Cent pc.'s , Two Cent pc.'s , 1850's - 1860's silver Half dimes  , large Mexican silver coins , uncirculated Canadian silver dollars etc

----------


## oyarde

New stuff going out by Sunday .

----------


## oyarde

Loads of silver dollars , 1875 Carson City Very Fine silver Seated Liberty Dimes , 1914 D nickels , Three Cent pc.'s , silver Barber Halves , silver Walking Liberty Halves ( under 10.00 ) and more all out today .

----------


## oyarde

Some more new items out today , 1878 - 1887 silver Morgan  dollars , late 1950's uncirculated Franklin silver Halves , about Uncirculated 1943 Walking Liberty silver Halves , three Cent pc.'s , some silver Mercury dimes ( 1916 - 1945 )  , some pre 1857 US Large Cents ( 1800 - 1856 ) etc .  A lot of new items past three days or so .

----------


## oyarde

Put out some nice 1890's silver Morgan dollars today . Still a good selection of 1878 to 1887's , 1903 S , 1927's , 1935's and more , new 1880's will be going out in about ten days or so .

----------


## oyarde

The past five weeks have probably been the best period of that length all year , so Thanks very much to anyone who bought anything .

----------


## oyarde

New items going out later this weekend , more silver Morgan dollars , pre 1857 Large Cents , pre 1917 silver dimes, silver Walking Liberty halves , silver Franklin halves . Out by Sun afternoon .

----------


## oyarde

More new iems out by Tue afternoon , Very Fine silver Seated Liberty dimes , more  1880's silver Morgan dollars in Extra Fine ( under 30.00 ) and About Uncirculated . Next week more Very Fine  Two Cent pc.'s , silver quarters , 1840's Large Cents , 1960's silver Proof sets etc

----------


## oyarde

New stuff going out by Sat .afternoon .  1850's - 1870 's Silver Seated Liberty Halves , 1850's California Gold Halves , several pre 1808 Large Cents ,  several 1910 S , 1912 S , 1913 S , 1914 S , 1915 S & 1922 D Wheat Cents , several 1915 and 1915 S silver Barber Halves , pre 1834 silver Bust dimes , lots of Morgan silver dollars , pre 1850 silver Seated Liberty dimes etc

----------


## oyarde

Next week some silver Barber quarters going out , just put out some silver Washington & Standing Liberty quarters . Still a great selection of silver dollars and California Gold and 1850's US Gold one dollar coins.

----------


## oyarde

New items out today , silver quarters , dimes , Carson City dimes etc

----------


## oyarde

Saturday afternoon I will have new silver dimes going out , mostly 1892 - 1907. Most under 2 1/2 ea.

----------


## oyarde

New items out today , silver Barber dimes , silver dollars , 1850's gold dollars  etc. Get your Christmas gold before it sells out .

----------


## oyarde

I was out there this morning . Great selection of silver and gold  dollars still , silver dimes , quarters , halves etc .

----------


## oyarde

New stuff going out Mon , 1878 silver dollars , other silver dollars  , three Cent pc.'s , silver Halves and more . Pick something up for Christmas .

----------


## oyarde

New stuff going out by Mon , 1890's silver Morgan dollars , California Gold Half dollars , Flying Eagle Cents , 1816 to 1856 Large Cents , 1870's - 1880's silver dimes , silver Halves  etc

----------


## oyarde

New items went out today . Shield nickels on the cheap , cheap , nice Buffalo nickels ,nicer  silver Mercury dimes , uncirculated and Proof silver Franklin Halves  etc . Still a great selection of silver Barber dimes , Walking Liberty silver Halves , 1800's silver and gold dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Came up with a very old spear point from Warren County , Kentucky ( Bowling Green area )I will put out next week . Very unusual that it is stone and not flint . I would say early Archaic just after the end of Paleo. I have only found  few of these in the South east in the past six decades or so and think they are scarce  . Probably price it around 7.50 . I will get it out here in a few days . And some uncirculated Canadian silver dollars to go with all the American silver Peace dollars and Morgan dollars and Gold dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new stuff out today . Get yourself a silver dollar for Christmas . Low prices , priced at dealer wholesale and high quality .

----------


## oyarde

By tomorrow evening will have out some more 1850's silver Half Dimes and 1880's Uncirculated silver dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Today I put out about a half dozen really nice  large Archaic period knife blades found in Texas and Oklahoma Wichita hills areas mostly , pre Comanche peoples. I priced those around 9.00 , these are beautiful large blades  . I also put out a huge flint axe found in Richland County Ohio , I priced it cheap , under 20 .  Neat thing about the axe is you can see a little wear on it where it was actually used .Lots of silver dollars , halves , dimes etc

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow is the last day to get yourself something nice for Christmas before Christmas .

----------


## oyarde

By Sunday I should have out some new silver Seated Liberty Half dimes and some 1886 O silver  Morgan dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Loaded it down today with silver Half dimes ( range from 1838 - 1858 ) and silver dollars  ( mostly 1878 - 1904 ). Dec . has been a good month. Thanks to anyone who purchased anything. Happy New Year !

----------


## William Tell

> Loaded it down today with silver Half dimes and silver dollars . Dec . has been a good month. Thanks to anyone who purchased anything. Happy New Year !


Cool! do you know if many people from the Forums have bought stuff from you there?

----------


## oyarde

> Cool! do you know if many people from the Forums have bought stuff from you there?


A few yes , but how many no . I think a lot of my Archaic period Indian artifacts have been sold through advertising. It is just off I 65 . I also advertise in a magazine called Kentucky Explorer . I would advertise in the local paper but I have a verbal agreement with the local coin shop owner not to advertise coins ( I work for him five hours , two days a week doing his appraisals ) . My prices are competitive with the two cheapest coin shops in the entire state . The quality of items is better than the net  or most places in general , so , worth a stop for anyone on the Interstate .

----------


## William Tell

> A few yes , but how many no . I think a lot of my Archaic period Indian artifacts have been sold through advertising. It is just off I 65 . I also advertise in a magazine called Kentucky Explorer . I would advertise in the local paper but I have a verbal agreement with the local coin shop owner not to advertise coins ( I work for him five hours , two days a week doing his appraisals ) . My prices are competitive with the two cheapest coin shops in the entire state . The quality of items is better than the net  or most places in general , so , worth a stop for anyone on the Interstate .


Hope to stop there someday.

----------


## oyarde

I will have some new silver dollars , silver dimes  , silver Seated Liberty Halves and pre 1857 Large Cents out by Mon

----------


## oyarde

By Mon afternoon I should have out some new stuff , along with the usual some very nice uncirculated Canadian silver dollars .

----------


## oyarde

I put out some more silver Canadian dollars this morning , still a great selection of silver Morgan and Peace dollars .

----------


## Origanalist

> I never really have considered it but if I do I will send you a list Glen .


Same here, I would be a customer if you did.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like by Sunday I will have out new silver Morgan dollars ( 1890's) and lots of new silver Barber dimes , (mostly 1900 - 1916 ) .

----------


## oyarde

More silver Mercury and Barber dimes going out early next week , still a big selection of silver dollars , halves also .

----------


## oyarde

More silver Barber dimes and Mercury dimes out today , more silver Barber dimes out by Sunday too . Some under 2.00 , most under 3.00  . A large selection still of silver Halves and Dollars . Still an 1850's gold dollar available too .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I put out a large lot of new silver Morgan and Peace dollars and silver Barber dimes . Still a selection of Three Cent pc.'s , silver Merury dimes , silver Franklin Halves , Uncirculated silver Canadian dollars, 1850's gold dollars , silver Standing Liberty quarters 1917 - 1930, silver Walking Liberty Halves , 1915 Barber silver Halves , silver Half dimes etc

----------


## oyarde

Some more 1880's silver Morgan dollars going out Wed. and an 1812 US Large Cent . 1815 the Mint burned down and in 1816 Cents were made in a different style so there are very limited , nice Cents of the style of  1808 -  1814 left out there , 1809 & 1811 were extremely low mintages . This style is called the Classic .

----------


## oyarde

New stuff went out today , new 1850's Gold dollars , 1880's silver Morgan dollars , 1920's silver Peace dollars .

----------


## oyarde

By Sun. afternoon I should have some new inventory out .

----------


## oyarde

The annual spring 10 percent off sale at the   Exit 76 Antique Mall is March 8 , 9 & 10 .

----------


## oyarde

By Sunday I should have out a few new items , a couple of nice quartz spear points found in Northern Alabama with an excellent  rose hue . A very nice Tennessee ungrooved axe ( Celt ) . This past  Saturday I put out a lot of silver Barber dimes 1898 - 1916 . Still a great selection of silver Morgan and Peace dollars , 1878 - 1935 , 1850's gold dollars , 1850's silver Half dimes , pre 1857 large Cents , Buffalo nickels , Indian Cents , 1860's Three Cent pc.'s , 1917 - 1930 Standing Liberty silver quarters , pre 1892 silver Seated Halves , 1915 silver  Barber Halves , 1866 - 1869 Shield nickels and more .

----------


## oyarde

New items went out Thurs & today . Great selection . Stop by . Anything I make from now to May helps pay my property taxes so I can keep what is mine

----------


## oyarde

New items out for the Ten percent off sale . California Gold quarter dollar , Gold 1850's dollars , silver dollars , silver dimes etc

----------


## oyarde

Ten percent off sale in full swing today & tomorrow . New items out today include 2 1/2 gold Indians , 1893 Columbian Exposition silver Halves , 1935 silver Dollars  etc, Indian artifacts from Indiana , Kentucky and Tennessee , Archaic period.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like the biggest item I sold over the Ten Percent off sale weekend was an 1832 Extra Fine silver Bust Half . At 128.70 whoever bought it got a great deal .  Dealer to dealer wholesale price on that is 143.00 at XF40 and that one might be a little better ( XF45) .

----------


## oyarde

You guys need to get out there on the Interstate and Make America Great and buy something from Oyarde .

----------


## oyarde

New things out today , uncirculated , higher grade silver dollars and uncirculated 1950's S mint high grade silver dimes , ten to 30 dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new items out today , silver Morgan dollars 1878 - 1921, silver Barber dimes 1892 - 1916 , a 1916 Proof Pattern of the original design for Standing Liberty quarter . Still a gold 2 1/2 dollar Indian , 1850's Gold US dollars , California Gold quarter dollar , Large Cents ( 1800 - 1856 ) , silver dimes , quarters , Halves , silver Peace dollars , Indian Cents , Buffalo nickels ,  US and Canadian silver Half dimes . Great selection of Indian artifacts too .

----------


## oyarde

New items out today , 1920 - 1924 silver Standing Liberty quarters , 1892 - 1916 silver Barber dimes , still a great selection of silver dollars and Archaic period Indian artifacts .

----------


## oyarde

New items out yesterday , a lot of early 1900's silver dimes and pre 1857 Large Cents and other things .

----------


## oyarde

New pre 1857 Large Cents ,1880's  silver Seated Liberty dimes , 1892 - 1916 silver Barber dimes and 1850's silver Half dimes going out by Wed .

----------


## oyarde

More new stuff out today . Everything I sell this month goes towards my May property tax so if you are on the Interstate stop and see if there is something you like .

----------


## oyarde

By Saturday afternoon I have some great new items going out , quartz point found in Alabama , five excellent Archaic spear points , Southern Indiana Celts , silver Proof  quarters , silver Kenn halves , Indian Cents , Buffalo nickels , Shield nickels , silver Morgan dollars etc

----------


## oyarde

New items out today including a large amount of uncirculated  silver, high grade 1950 - 1959 dimes . Outstanding selection of Artifacts ,Indian Cents , Shield nickels , Key date Buffalo nickels , silver Seated Liberty ,Barber ,Franklin and Walking Liberty halves , Morgan & Peace silver dollars etc

----------


## oyarde

This month has been the best month of the year by far and perfect timing . I pick up my check the 5th and property tax due the 10th . I would like to Thank everyone who looked or bought . Than you.

----------


## oyarde

By Sun afternoon I will have out some new  S Mint Wheat Cents and some new 1840's silver Seated Liberty dimes . Still a great selection of everything else .

----------


## oyarde

New items out by Sunday , a Paleo Spencer County Indiana arrow point , some Carson City silver dollars and silver Seated Liberty Carson City   quarters , still a great selection of Archaic spear points etc , 1878 - 1921 silver dollars , 1927 - 1935 silver dollars , 1892 - 1916 silver Barber dimes ,1913 - 1926 Buffalo nickels  , 1860's Shield nickels , California Gold , Indian Cents , silver Halves , silver War nickels etc .

----------


## oyarde

Coming soon will be some nice Spencer County Indiana grey hornstone Paleo period scrapers at 2.85 ea  and today I put out some Fresh 1922 D , 1923 D silver dollars . Still a great selection of 1878 - 1935 silver dollars and everything else .

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Coming soon will be some nice Spencer County Indiana grey hornstone Paleo period scrapers at 2.85 ea  and today I put out some Fresh 1922 D , 1923 D silver dollars . Still a great selection of 1878 - 1935 silver dollars and everything else .


OK now I have to ask, Do you have a website or someplace we can see some of this super interesting stuff man?

----------


## oyarde

> OK now I have to ask, Do you have a website or someplace we can see some of this super interesting stuff man?


Nah , I do not really sell anything on line . I really do not want to have to mess with pictures or shipping .

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Nah , I do not really sell anything on line . I really do not want to have to mess with pictures or shipping .


Man, It would be cool to see some of this stuff. But... I can absolutely understand the extra time and pain with online sales.

----------


## oyarde

New items out today , Extra Fine silver 1890's Seated Liberty dimes , 1830's Very Fine silver Bust Halves, 1890's About Uncirculated silver Barber quarters . Still a great selection of Artifacts , silver dollars , halves , quarters , dimes, California Gold etc .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new items out today , about uncirculated 1880's silver dollars , about uncirculated 1899 - 1914 silver Barber quarters , Proof silver 1950's quarters , about Uncirculated 1840's silver Seated Liberty Halves, 1820's silver Bust dimes etc Still a great selection of silver dollars 1878 - 1935 , California Gold etc.

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new items out today , 1950's silver Proof dimes , 1880's silver dollars , 1925 Stone Mountain silver Half , early 1900's San Francisco mint silver Barber Halves , early 1960's Proof silver Franklin Halves etc Lots of new items , still a selection of silver Barber and Mercury dimes , Walking Liberty silver Halves , silver Standing Liberty and Barber quarters , Peace dollars etc. The annual ten percent off  July sale is  Jul 5,6 & 7 this year .

----------


## oyarde

New items out today , silver Proof Franklin Halves , Indian Cents  , 1878 - 1935 Silver dollars etc next week more silver Seated Liberty quarters and dimes going out from the 1870's . Great selection still of the first nickels Shield nickels from the 1860's - 1880's , uncirculated and proof silver Roosevelt dimes 1950's - 1960's  , silver Barber Halves 1913 - 1915 etc

----------


## oyarde

New inventory out today , some 1870 - 1891 silver Seated Liberty dimes , quarters and halves , some 1806 to 1830's Half Cents , 1850's silver Three Cent pc.'s , 1860's Two Cent pc.'s , 1860's Indian Cents , 1878 - 1935 silver dollars , silver Proof Franklin halves , silver Proof Washington quarters , silver Proof Roosevelt dimes , silver proof state quarters , 1913 - 1924 Buffalo nickels  etc .

----------


## oyarde

Independence Day annual ten percent off sale coming .

----------


## oyarde

Ten percent off sale Fri through Sunday . Get some .

----------


## oyarde

Pretty good sales this past four days but I put out some new things for the ten percent off sale starting tomorrow.

----------


## oyarde

By Sat afternoon I will have out some new , fantastic , large  Archaic period spear points from In , Va , Tn and Mo . , all under 9.00 ea

----------


## oyarde

Put out some Fabulous silver 1818 - 1822 Bust Half dollars today in Extra Fine and About Uncirculated . Still a nice selection of silver dollars etc and more 1927 - 1935 silver dollars going out in about a week, put out a great 1883 O silver Dollar today along with some nice 1913 S , 1912 D and other silver Barber Halves . Some Great Spear points out today from various states also.

----------


## oyarde

By Fri morning there will be more 1927 - 1935 silver dollars out . Great selections left of silver coins and Archaic Period Indian artifacts .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new items out today , 1878 - 1935 silver dollars , 1861 silver dimes , 1916 , 1917 silver Walking Liberty Halves , silver Seated Half dimes 1839 - 1850's etc .

----------


## oyarde

I am giving myself a week of vac to loaf  this suummer , so , new items out by Friday before hand .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new items out today , 1859 California gold quarter dollar , silver War nickels , Uncirculated 1950's silver dimes , 1878 - 1935 silver dollars ,1902 - 1915 silver Barber Halves , silver Walking Liberty halves , silver Bust Halves etc

----------


## oyarde

By Sat afternoon I should have out some more 1838 - 1888 silver Seated Liberty dimes ,  1901 - 1916 silver Barber dimes , 1883 - 1895 Liberty nickels , 1935 S silver Peace dollars out Still a lot of silver Morgan dollars , silver Peace dollars , silver Barber Halves , silver Walking Liberty Halves , uncirculated silver Roosevelt dimes , silver Franklin Halves , Higher grade silver Bust Halves , nice silver Seated Liberty halves  etc .

----------


## oyarde

By Sat afternoon some great new items going out , 1878 and 1897 S silver about uncirculated Morgan dollars , lots of new artifacts , a unique Paleo curved knife blade found in Indiana , some nice archaic period knife blades and spear points found in Indiana , a large , red Tennessee Archaic spear point , an Archaic  Missouri axe , an Indiana Celt and some nice Indiana Blunts . Still a great selection of coins , Indian Cents , Shield nickels , Seated Liberty silver dimes , silver Washington quarters , silver War nickels , silver Seated Liberty halves ,silver Barber & Walking Liberty halves , Peace Dollars , Morgan dollars Etc

----------


## oyarde

By Sat afternoon I will have out about a dozen 1870's Carson City mint dimes and quarters

----------


## oyarde

Loaded it down with new Inventory this morning , 1870's  silver Carson City Seated Liberty dimes and quarters , silver dollars , 1883 silver Hawaiin halves , silver Barber dimes , silver Mercury dimes , silver Roosevelt dimes etc .

----------


## oyarde

New inventory out by Sat afternoon . Help an old guy out with property tax money . Stop and see what I have.

----------


## oyarde

Lots of great new inventory out in my cases ( C 239 & P20 ). The next Exit 76 Antique Mall 10 Percent Off Sale is Oct 11 , 12 and 13 .

----------


## oyarde

Big sales day yesterday on a lot of silver Merc dimes , silver Washington and Standing Liberty quarters . Thanks everyone . I just need a good month in Oct so I can pay Nov property tax . Big ten percent off sale coming in Oct & Dec  only this year.

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory out today , 1840's & 1850's silver Seated Liberty Halves , 1890's silver Morgan dollars etc . Still a great selection of Archaic period Indian artifacts .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new Inventory out this morning , 1870's with Arrows silver Seated Liberty dimes , 1878 - 1921 silver Morgan dollars etc . Still a great selection of Carson City silver dimes and quarters , Archaic period Indian artifacts etc.

----------


## oyarde

Today is the last day I think of the ten percent off sale.

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory out this morning , 1892 - 1964 silver dimes , 1917 - 1964 silver  quarters , 1878 - 1904  silver Morgan dollars . Beautiful day . Stop off the Interstate and take a look . Help an old guy pay his property tax . If I have anything left I can get tebowlives some cigarettes so he does not have to smoke butts off the street.

----------


## oyarde

A lot of new Inventory out by Sunday morning , 1853 - 1858 silver Seated Liberty Half Dimes , 1840's - 1870's silver Seated Liberty quarters , and lots more .

----------


## oyarde

New Inventory out today of silver 1830's  Bust quarters , 1917 P , D & S silver Standing Liberty quarters Etc. Still a great selection of silver dollars , Indian artifacts etc

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new Archaic period Artifact items out by Sunday , mostly very nice knife blades , spears , celts , axes and fish spears . Mostly Texas , Indiana , Missouri and Tenn. Great new silver coin inventory , 1878 - 1904 silver Morgan dollars , 1927 - 1935 silver Peace dollars , 1850's silver Half Dimes, 1850's silver Three Cent pc.'s , silver Seated Liberty dimes 1850's - 1891 , silver War nickels , Shield nickels , Buffalo nickels , Indian Cents , Standing Liberty quarters etc

----------


## oyarde

Great new inventory out today , Seated  Liberty silver   Dimes , Halves , silver Morgan and Peace dollars , silver Standing Liberty and Barber quarters , Barber Halves etc

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new items out today including Uncirculated 1880's silver Morgan dollars and an Uncirculated 1917 D Variety 2 silver Standing Liberty quarters. Great selection for Christmas gifts .

----------


## oyarde

New Inventory went out early this morning . Final ten percent off sale of the year is today through 6pm Sunday .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new Inventory out by Sunday , Uncirculated 2 Cent pc, , high grade silver Half Dime with arrows , high grade silver Seated Liberty dime with arrows , lots of silver War nickels  , Fine silver Barber dimes , silver dollars etc .

----------


## oyarde

New Inventory out by Saturday , a collection of silver Seated Liberty Halves , silver Peace Dollars , silver Morgan dollars , silver Washington and Proof quarters , Half Cents , Colonial coins etc . Get yourself something nice for Christmas . Help an old guy out , I need a little bar tab money for the new year .

----------


## oyarde

New Inventory out by Sun. , silver Seated Liberty dimes and quarters , Two Cent pc.'s , red seal 2 notes etc.

----------


## oyarde

Lots of great new items out . Get yourself some real money for the coming New Year while silver prices are low and while there check out the fantastic Archaic period Indian artifacts on the cheap .

----------


## oyarde

By Mon there will be new inventory out , silver Washington quarters , Uncirculated silver Canadian dollars , silver Seated Liberty dimes 1850's - 1890's , Two Cent pc.'s , Uncirculated silver Franklin Halves , 1800's Large Cents  , Flying Eagle Cents . Still a great selection of Seated Liberty silver Halves , silver Morgan dollars , silver Peace Dollars , Buffalo nickels , Shield Nickels , Indian Cents , Indian Artifacts , knife blades , spear points etc

----------


## oyarde

By Sunday afternoon I should have out some new inventory , 1850's silver Seated Liberty Half Dimes , 1870's - 1891 silver Seated Liberty dimes , 1864 - 1869 Two Cent pc.'s , Archaic period spear points from North Carolina , 1800 - 1856 Large Cents  etc

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory out today , 1878 - 1904 silver Morgan dollars , 1853 - 1891 silver Seated Liberty dimes , silver Seated Liberty Half Dimes , silver Halves , quarters etc

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new Inventory out this morning , Buffalo nickels , Shield nickels , Seated Liberty silver Half Dimes , Dimes and quarters , Silver Dollars etc

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory out today , 1850's - 1870's silver Seated Liberty  Half Dimes , 1800 - 1856 Large Cents , 1878 - 1935 Silver Dollars , Indian Cents , Buffalo nickels  1913 - 1919 and 1921 S , 1926 S, silver World War II nickels , 1860's Shield nickels, Indian artifacts etc.

----------


## oyarde

A large amount of great new inventory out today . Uncirculated Canadian silver dollars , uncirculated Canadian silver Halves ,Austrian silver ,silver eagles , silver Walking Liberty halves ,1860's  Three Cent pc.'s , 1860's nickels , 1860's Two Cent pc.'s , silver Seated Liberty dimes 1852 - 1891 . Still a great selection of 1878 - 1935 silver Morgan and Peace dollars , Archaic period Indian artifacts etc .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory out today , pre 1921 silver Walking Liberty Halves , 1853 silver Seated Liberty dimes with Arrows , silver dollars , uncirculated silver quarters etc

----------


## oyarde

I need one good day of sales tomorrow to make Feb a good month . Thanks everyone . Today's hot selling item was 1850's Seated silver half dimes .

----------


## oyarde

New inventory out by Fri , 1830's silver Bust Half Dimes , German silver 5 and ten Marks ,  silver 10 Euros , lots of nice silver dollars etc .

----------


## oyarde

This years Spring Savings Spectacular even will be March 13 , 14 & 15 Ten percent off on most items over 20.00. Silver dollar Bonanza .

----------


## oyarde

New inventory out by Tues . Including nice Fine , Very Fine and better silver Bust Halves 1830's and prior .

----------


## oyarde

Get a great buy on some silver while it is still cheap . Ten percent off sale coming March 13 - 15 .

----------


## oyarde

New Inventory out today , silver Canadian dollars , 1950's - 1970's  Proof British coins  , still a great selection of silver Halves , quarters  , 1878 - 1935 dollars , 1860's Shield nickels  Etc., great selection of Archaic period Indian artifacts cheap etc

----------


## oyarde

Should have some new Inventory out by Sunday . Silver Walking Liberty Haves , silver Franklin Halves , silver Morgan and Peace dollars . pre 1857 Large Cents etc

----------


## oyarde

Probably by Tue afternoon I should have out some more Archaic Indian artifacts , a lot of Kentucky and Ohio really nice knife blades probably about 25 at 2.50 ea  which is practically free. .

----------


## oyarde

Also have some great silver Seated Liberty dimes 1842 - 1891 , an 1808/07 silver Bust half , some 1860's Indian Cents, 1960's French silver Ten Francs , 1930's silver Pesos etc

----------


## oyarde

Sadly , Due to the plague the Exit 76 Antique Mall off I 65 will be closed through Mar 31 . I encourage everyone to stop by in April and see the high quality , low priced items in Cases P20 and C239 . Any April sales go towards May 10 property taxes . Help keep an old guy from being homeless .

----------


## oyarde

Reopen from the bat fried rice plague on Mon May 04 at 10 am . A week from today I will be putting out a fantastic array of inventory . Silver and Indian artifacts I have amassed over 7 weeks of layoff .

----------


## oyarde

I put out a large aount of silvr coin and Archaic period Indian artifacts this morning .

----------


## oyarde

A lot of great new inventory going out before Sat afternoon . Get some great silver coins while it is cheap.

----------


## oyarde

Lots of Indian artifacts from Alabama , Missouri , Kentucky , Tennessee , Indiana , etc

----------


## oyarde

More new Inventory going out by Friday afternoon , silver Dollars , silver Mercury dimes , silver Barber Halves etc

----------


## oyarde

Some Great new Inventory going out by Tue , 1883 S to 1887 silver Morgan dollars in About Uncirculated and Uncirculated , Jamestown silver Commem Proof dollars , Buffalo nickels , Indian Cents , Wheat Cents , silver Franklin and Walking Liberty Halves etc

----------


## oyarde

A lot of new inventory going out by Sat afternoon , silver Mercury dimes , silver Franklin halves , silver Proof Franklin halves , Panamanian and Norway silver , uncirculated Canadian silver dollars , Pre 1871 Shield nickels etc  Stop by .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new Inventory out by Sunday , Brown County Indiana Archaic period flint  points , silver Seated Liberty quarters 1853 - 1861 , silver Franklin Halves , erly date S mint Wheat Cents 1859 - 1909 Indian Cents ,  1913 , 1913 D , 1914 D and 1921 S Buffalo nickels among others , silver Morgan and Peace dollars , silver Canadian dollars ,  two cent and three cent pc.'s , silver state quarters , silver Walking Liberty and Seated Liberty Halves , Shield nickels , silver Half dimes etc . Stop in , take a break off I 65 .

----------


## oyarde

July 10 , 11 & 12 could be the last ten percent off sale until Fall time .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory going out Sunday afternoon . Archaic period spear points found in Alabama under 5.00 , more silver coins .

----------


## oyarde

The three day ten percent off sale is on now . I am loaded down with great silver coins  because I kept buying during the 6 week plague shutdown . Get some at a great price while you can .

----------


## oyarde

Silver on the move to 22 1/2 . I have not raised any prices since 19.00 last week . Get it while you can  Wed & Thurs

----------


## oyarde

New inventory going out tomorrow , silver at 23.00 , I still have not raised prices .

----------


## oyarde

Silver nearly 24 3/4 , I still have not raised prices . Get some while it is there  , a lot of sales in the past three days .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory out today , silver 28 1/3rd and I still havnt raised prices . Somebody noticed today and bought a couple very nice Uncirculated Franklin halves for spot . Today I put out silver Mercury dimes , silver Barber dimes , Silver Franklin Halves , silver Morgan dollars etc

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory out by Fri afternoon . Still a fabulous selection of Archaic period Indian Artifacts from many states , new inventory will be Uncirculated Silver Franklin Halves , Pre 1857 Large Cents , pre 1913 nickels , Indian Cents, two dollar notes . Still a good selection of 1878 - 1935 silver dollars, Seated Liberty half dollars ( pre 1892 )  ,1860's  Shield nickels , silver War nickels , Buffalo nickels . There are some Walking Liberty silver Halves , Barber Halves , about Uncirculated silver Barber quarters, Colonial Cents , etc

----------


## oyarde

A lot of new inventory out by Fri afternoon . Archaic knife blades and spear points from Indiana ,Kentucky , Tennessee , Alabama etc Lots of silver Proof and Uncirculated Franklin Halves , Uncirculated silver Mercury dimes , Buffalo nickels  etc. Still a great selection of Seated Liberty Silver Halves , Silver Morgan and Peace dollars etc. If you are on I 65 stop by . Lowest prices , highest quality .

----------


## oyarde

Thanks everyone . Last four days of the month were good enough to salvage my month . From now to Nov 05 I'll be needing to duplicate that for property tax monies .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new Inventory out , 1850's silver Seated Liberty quarters , 1878 - 1935 silver dollars , 1960's Indian Cents , 1913 - 1938 Buffalo nickels , etc . Buy something for Christmas .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like I survived the plague year with only a 21 percent drop in sales total. It was closed for 1 1/2 months so I'll have to live with it. Its a new year slackers . Get out there like Danke , oil yourself up ,  put on your cardi b and buy some silver coins from Oyarde .

----------


## Danke

> Looks like I survived the plague year with only a 21 percent drop in sales total. It was closed for 1 1/2 months so I'll have to live with it. Its a new year slackers . Get out there like Danke , oil yourself up ,  put on your cardi b and buy some silver coins from Oyarde .


Don't fall for it everybody.  He'll just want them all back eventually.

----------


## oyarde

I suggest getting some of my silver while you can and the price is low . Still a great selection but new inventory could be tightening . Suddenly not as much out there this month .

----------


## MachVS

Oyarde, Can you pay $22 for my website domain dangerousmother.com renewal. Because of greedy Indian banks I cannot make the payment. Debit and credit cards issues. Email me: machsid77@gmail.com for the login details

----------


## oyarde

> Don't fall for it everybody.  He'll just want them all back eventually.


This month has been my best since 2019 . Plague year was tough . Thanks everybody for your purchases !

----------


## oyarde

lots of new inventory out by Sunday .

----------


## oyarde

A lot of new inventory out today , Indian Cents ,silver Mercury dimes , silver Barber Halves and silver Morgan dollars. Get some while there are good pickings .Past three months things dont last long .

----------


## oyarde

Thanks for a great month everyone . Still a lot of great Inventory in silver coins and Archaic Period Indian Artifacts. Get out and get some while you can . Past three months things have not been lasting long

----------


## oyarde

A lot of new inventory out today , 20 new silver 1878 - 1904 Morgan dollars , new silver pre 1964  Franklin halves , still about a half dozen 1928 - 1935 Peace dollars , silver Mercury dimes , silver Barber Dimes , silver Seated Liberty dimes , Buffalo nickels , Indian Cents etc ., Archaic period Indian artifacts etc

----------


## oyarde

New inventory out today and ten percent off items over 20 bucks  March 13 - 15 .

----------


## oyarde

New Inventory out . Proof Silver Eagles , silver Morgan dollars 1878 - 1902 , silver Franklin Halves , silver Seated Liberty dimes 1853-1874 , silver Barber dimes 1892-1916 , silver Mercury dimes etc .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory out . Still a great selection of Archaic period American artifacts , Morgan dollars , silver Barber and Mercury Dimes , Indian Cents , silver Walking Liberty Halves etc

----------


## oyarde

All stocked up with new Inventory , Archaic period points from several states under 5.00 , silver Franklin Halves , 1850's - 1870's seated Liberty silver halves , Indian Cents , Buffalo nickels , Silver Morgan dollars , silver Washington quarters , silver Barber dimes , silver Mercury Dimes etc Stop on by .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new Inventory out this week and today , 2000 - 2011 Silver Eagles , 1878 - 1904 Morgan dollars , 1840's and up silver Seated Liberty dimes , Franklin and Walking Liberty silver Halves , an 1832 Extra Fine silver Bust half , silver Mercury and Barber dimes etc . Help Oyarde have a great May and recover from paying property tax , stop off I 65 and buy something !

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new Inventory out , 1800 - 1856 Large Cents , silver Seated Liberty , Barber and Mercury dimes , silver Walking Liberty Halves , 1878 to 1935 silver dollars, Buffalo nickels , Indian Cents , stop off I 65.

----------


## oyarde

A lot of new Inventory out this week and more by Sunday afternoon . Extensive collection of 1800 - 1856 Large Cents , some new pre 1916 Wheat Cents , Silver Barber dimes , silver Mercury dimes , silver Walking Liberty Halves , silver Morgan dollars , Silver Eagles, Buffalo nickels , a nearly complete set of Indian Cents etc

----------


## oyarde

A lot of new inventory out for June .

----------


## oyarde

A lot of new Inventory out today . Also ten percent off yesterday to those that bought RJB's new paperback .

----------


## oyarde

A lot of new inventory out today , Silver Eagles , Silver Morgan dollars , Indian Cents etc

----------


## oyarde

Independence Day Special is July 09 , 10 and 11 this year. Ten percent off items over 20.00 . Celebrate Freedom , buy a silver coin from Oyarde.

----------


## oyarde

THis morning I put out some really great Archaic artifacts , a Paleo tip from Indiana , some Illinois , Missouri spear points , a great war axe and some Celts ( Alabama etc).Still a good selection of silver Morgan dollars etc . Stop off I 65.

----------


## oyarde

Due to an unexpected upstairs office fire yesterday at the Antique Mall they will be closed for the weekend and will likely reopen Mon while repairs are done due to some water damage from the sprinkler. The annual Independence ten percent off sale was scheduled for this time and will be missed . So what I am leaning towards doing is get out there Mon or Wed , first chance I get and run ten percent off the remainder of the month.

----------


## oyarde

I got out this morning and everything in my cases ( P20 and C239 ) is ten percent off through July 31 of this year .

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow is the last day of ten percent off.

----------


## oyarde

Lots of great new inventory out , archaic period artifacts , silver Mercury dimes and Walking Liberty halves , silver Morgan dollars etc.

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory out by Sunday afternoon . Silver Barber dimes , silver Morgan dollars , silver Walking Liberty Halves etc .

----------


## oyarde

Today is the last day of ten percent off for this year. Still a few MS70 Silver Eagles and a 2 1/2 Gold Indian left .

----------


## oyarde

New Inventory out by Mon afternoon . Silver Franklin halves , silver Peace and Morgan dollars , silver Liberty Seated dimes , silver eagles etc  Still a great selection of Archaic Indian artifacts . Merry Christmas .

----------


## oyarde

New inventory out today , a lot of 1851 to 1891 silver Seated Liberty dimes  etc, a lot of other new inventory coming soon , on or before Mar 05 . 1950's Silver German 5 mark pc.'s .  1920's silver French 10's , 1858 Flying Eagle Cents , 1820's Large cents , 1930's and '40's silver Walking Liberty halves , silver Canadian five cent pc.'s and dollars , silver Morgan dollars , 1850's silver half dimes . 1909 VDB Wheat cents , Indian cents , 1942 silver War nickels , uncirculated 1943 steel cents , 1960's Bermuda silver Crowns etc.

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory out today , silver Morgan dollars , 1850's silver Seated Liberty dimes and Half dimes , 1909 VDB Lincoln cents etc .

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory out today , 1909 VDB Cents , 1910 S , 1914 S , 1922 D , 1924 D Cents , large selection of silver Mercury dimes , large selection of 1800 - 1856 Large Cents , 1878 - 1904 silver Morgan dollars etc

----------


## oyarde

Lots of great new , very nice  silver Morgan dollars out.

----------


## oyarde

By Fri evening more very nice silver Morgan 1878 - 1904  dollars and, 1810 to 1856 Large cents and  some earlier date silver Barber dimes going out into inventory. Get it while its cheap.

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory out today , very nice silver Morgan dollars , pre 1920 Wheat cents , 1810 to 1819 Large Cents , silver Barber dimes etc

----------


## oyarde

Lots of new inventory out yesterday ,1892 - 1916  silver Barber dimes , 1899 - 1915 silver Barber halves , 1878 - 1921 silver dollars , other silver halves etc

----------


## merkelstan

Would enjoy swinging by for a visit but ... I'd need to figure out a transaction that could cover the cost of the flight

----------


## oyarde

Ten percent off July 8 , 9 and 10th for annual Independence Day special. New inventory out today ,  About Uncirculated pre 1933 2 1/2 gold coins and a  lot of nice silver Morgan dollars , silver Barber dimes and Halves . Get something, have a little real money ! There will only be two more ten percent off sales this yr . No tax on coins in Indiana!

----------


## oyarde

Today is the last ten percent off day until Oct

----------


## oyarde

A lot of great new inventory went out yesterday , nice Archaic period spear points from Missouri , Illinois celts , Indiana axe , a point from Arizona made from petrified wood etc , 1878 - 1904 silver Morgan dollars , silver Barber and Walking Liberty halves ( 1899 - 1946). Great selection of everything .

----------


## oyarde

A lot of great new inventory went out today , 1917 silver Standing Liberty quarters , silver Barber halves ( 1895 - 1915) , silver Walking Liberty alves ( 1917 - 1946 ) and silver Morgan dollars ( 1878 - 1904). I pretty well search the lower 48 for these coins but oddly enough most of the new inventory originated from a collection in NH.

----------


## oyarde

Lots of fabulous new inventory out , Silver Morgan dollars , silver Walking Liberty halves , silver Barber Halves and dimes , silver Mercury dimes , Buffalo nickels ,  wheat cents etc . Get yourself something nice for the upcoming Holidays !

----------


## oyarde

Went out Mon and put out a lot of new Inventory , silver Morgan dollars 1878 - 1904 , silver Barber Halves 1890's - 1915 , silver Walking Liberty Halves 1917-1947 , silver Mercury dimes, 1950's and  early 1960's silver proof Washington quarters Etc . All stocked up for the Christmas season . Merry Christmas !

----------

